# SWR : Wilde Radler sorgen für Zoff im Wald



## f_t_l (24. Mai 2018)

*SWR :
ILLEGALE DOWNHILL-STRECKEN IN RHEINLAND-PFALZ
Wilde Radler sorgen für Zoff im Wald*
*




*
*In den Wäldern des Landes gibt es immer mehr illegale Downhill-Strecken. Ein Paradies für wagemutige Radler - ein Ärgernis für Förster und Naturschützer. Ist eine Annäherung überhaupt möglich?

Kompletter Artikel:
https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rheinland-pfalz/Downhill-mountainbike-naturschutz,downhill-100.html*


----------



## f_t_l (24. Mai 2018)

Heute um 2015 Uhr kam auch der dazugehörige TV-Beitrag im *SWR: Zur Sache! RLP*

https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=6840ecc0-5f83-11e8-9c74-005056a12b4c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (24. Mai 2018)

da haben sie die zwangsgebühren mal wieder gelohnt


----------



## Andi_72 (25. Mai 2018)

Hey, im Video ist wenigstens eine Strecke die ich noch nicht kenne...!

Aber mal im Ernst, das klingt alles recht vernünftig und sachlich. Das Thema der Freigabe nach Absprache finde ich gut, alleine schon um aus der Illegalität herauszukommen. Allerdings muss dann bsp. an den Wanderparkplätzen das klar kommuniziert werden. Ich dachte nämlich auch, das wenigstens eine Strecke nach Gesprächen am runden Tisch geduldet sei.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann die ersten Kontrollen stattfinden...

Mit welch brachialem Werkzeugeinsatz die Strecken tlw erstellt werden ist schon hart. Man sollte aber gerade im Koblenzer Stadtwald darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um einen nutzwald handelt, und der Einsatz von holzrückemaschinen und schweren Lkw den Wald in den letzten 15 Jahren massiv umgestaltet hat. Aber das ist halt nicht illegal... Schwieriges Thema...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## DirtyChainz (10. Juni 2018)

Wo soll denn die Halfpipe stehen? LOL Das ist ja mal ein geiles Feature! Lmao!


----------



## Flo17 (10. Juni 2018)

Bitte beachten, dass die Einspieler bei denen das Werkzeug zum Einsatz kommt, von offiziellen Aufnahmen während des Baus vom Baden the Bone in Freiburg stammt, dazu gab es einen Beitrag im SWR


----------



## Wassertrinker (10. Juni 2018)

Sachlich ist der Bericht auf jeden Fall! 
Der Förster scheint ja auch mit sich reden zu lassen. 
Mal gespannt in welche Richtung das in Koblenz weiter geht.


----------

